# HAMM - are we there yet?



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Can not wait - am so excited
nowhere near ready but excited all the same


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

ive nevr been to a show :bash:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hamm and houten?! Wooooo


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

So your going to both
Hope your coming over to say HI

are you excited yet??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am just panicing now because I still have loads of things I need to do and leaving Thurs :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

byglady said:


> So your going to both
> Hope your coming over to say HI
> 
> are you excited yet??



Where are you staying the night?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I am just panicing now because I still have loads of things I need to do and leaving Thurs :lol2:


 got loads to do 
still got to go to work tomorrow
and leaving very early friday morning
so no rest what so ever

the things we do for fun :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

byglady said:


> got loads to do
> still got to go to work tomorrow
> and leaving very early friday morning
> so no rest what so ever
> ...


 Are you crossing from Harwich or Portsmouth or somewhere else?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

going eurotunnel

long long drive afterwards mind
at least houten is coming closer to home

5 hours to hamm and 3 hours from houten i think


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

byglady said:


> going eurotunnel
> 
> long long drive afterwards mind
> at least houten is coming closer to home
> ...


aww! we're going by ferry i think..

Time for some good drinking!
so long as my original drinking buddy actually comes


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> aww! we're going by ferry i think..
> 
> Time for some good drinking!
> so long as my original drinking buddy actually comes


Yeah we're going stena line to hook of holland, then 3 hours to Hamm, but the ferry is only 1 hour from houten so makes returning on sunday pretty short.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

drink has to be jagermister or black abysinth

we are coming back on monday
hope to have had a bit a rest on the sunday night
at least i have tuesday off work - to update the website of course


----------



## Got Milks (Sep 3, 2007)

This is only my second show, norwich was my first so bit of a difference. Were not going for when it opens, do you think this is advisable or will I miss all the good stuff? Either way im not fussed as im going for the experience.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

first time we went to see what it was like 
we went early - got a bit crushed 

second time 
we went later about lunch time - got a bit crushed

not sure about the bargains to be honest


----------



## Got Milks (Sep 3, 2007)

byglady said:


> first time we went to see what it was like
> we went early - got a bit crushed
> 
> second time
> ...


 
Ok lol, i Have preordered my main stuff just want to pick up a pair of indigos


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

i am sure you will see some other stuff you like there
please do pop along and say hello to us


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Got Milks said:


> This is only my second show, norwich was my first so bit of a difference. Were not going for when it opens, do you think this is advisable or will I miss all the good stuff? Either way im not fussed as im going for the experience.


I have never been fussed with the queue to be honest! I know people who get there at 7am to be some of the first people in, but queueing for 3 hours in the cold, and possible rain/snow is not my idea of fun! In march we got there at 11am, 1 hour after it opened, and there was no queue at all. It was very packed inside though! We find there are more bargains just before the show ends when people price down or can be haggled more.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> aww! we're going by ferry i think..
> 
> Time for some good drinking!
> so long as my original drinking buddy actually comes


Did I tell you I have gone tea total. :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Did I tell you I have gone tea total. :whistling2:


Old age..


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> Old age..


Yup! No money left from my pension for booze after I have paid all the bills.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'll be at Hamm and Houten all going well, I usually wear a rainbow-striped wooly jumper, if you see me feel free to say hello.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fixx said:


> I'll be at Hamm and Houten all going well, I usually wear a rainbow-striped wooly jumper, if you see me feel free to say hello.


I'll bring a picture of an over sized sig so that you can spot me. : victory:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

do any of you have tables at hamm
and if so whatg time are you getting there to set up?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

byglady said:


> do any of you have tables at hamm
> and if so whatg time are you getting there to set up?


Not this year, but I think you can set up from 7am if I remember correctly. About 4 shows ago we got there early and went in through the back with the traders :whistling2: at 9am and there were still loads of people unloading and empty tables just filling up. I guess it depends how long it takes you to set up? If everything is already tubbed and ready to go and just needs to be laid out I can't imagine it taking more than an hour to setup.

The people who get there at 7am are the ones with the huge vivs and the massive displays etc.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I'll bring a picture of an over sized sig so that you can spot me. : victory:


Wouldn't know what you mean.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we have tried to streamline everything in preparation
it will all be tubbed, labelled and priced before we leave
so it should just be a case of putting up the lights, 
sorting out the electricity and selecting what animals to put out first

was hoping to get there at about 7.30 to 8 
so that we can have a spot of breakfast first

thought you was having tables athravan - please pop over and say hello if you get the chance

am nearly in full panic mode now :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tables are too much stress for me and I don't have that many corns left this year now, we probably won't have tables at Hamm until 2010 to sell the boa morphs. I have talked to you before, I think I saw you at about 4 UK shows this year, but I probably never introduced myself :blush:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so sorry I am useless with names
I panic and then forget everything - am totally lost without a good ticklist

Have a safe journey and am looking forward to seeing you at the venue: victory:


----------



## Jorj (Sep 9, 2008)

details of HAMM please?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Hamm is the venue for the reptile show on saturday, it is in germany the best place to look is ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home


----------



## essexman (Nov 20, 2008)

EURO to the POUND.....


WHOOPS :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

not much difference 
not good eh!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

essexman said:


> EURO to the POUND.....
> 
> 
> WHOOPS :whistling2::whistling2:


Not a good rate, i manages 1.22 to £1


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

thats very good


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

that might be good in gypsy heather world but its crap up here in munchville! lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

what an overpriced show shop prices are cheaper than that yesterday:whip:


----------



## McDirty (Jan 29, 2008)

The exhange rate has caused the prices to be high. A lot of the breeders are from the continent or the states, they set their prices in euros. for other people who currency is the euro, the prices are probably reasonable. for us they are probably 30% higher than last year.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

McDirty said:


> The exhange rate has caused the prices to be high. A lot of the breeders are from the continent or the states, they set their prices in euros. for other people who currency is the euro, the prices are probably reasonable. for us they are probably 30% higher than last year.


 nah even worked out at rate of 1.5 euros to the pound just one example baby pac man frog worked out just under £40 baby cuban anole worked out £100


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

penfold said:


> nah even worked out at rate of 1.5 euros to the pound just one example baby pac man frog worked out just under £40 baby cuban anole worked out £100


 I think the current euro rate is 1.19 to the pound, and dropping :bash:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

hogboy said:


> I think the current euro rate is 1.19 to the pound, and dropping :bash:


rate at the mo is 1.08 to the pound


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I managed to come home with a car full of what I considered very well priced animals. Hamm was a LOT more expensive than Houten was though, and I think overall I actually preferred Houten this year. Yes, I did think some things were more expensive than my shop prices, but other bits and pieces were pretty cheap, it was a very variable show price wise. I got a lot more bargains at Houten, I did get a few good bits and pieces from Hamm though and picked up all my USA stuff there which is amazing, my two new beardies I would have gone for just them and still come away happy if I hadn't bought anything!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Im still nackered, must be overslept. Cause i got enough sleep eh?!
I got something woo!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> Im still nackered, must be overslept. Cause i got enough sleep eh?!
> I got something woo!


All you did is sleep and eat, I only got home an hour ago! :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> All you did is sleep and eat, I only got home an hour ago! :lol2:



Aww. Lol. got some work ahead of y ou eh..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> Aww. Lol. got some work ahead of y ou eh..


Almost all done! Ben is wiring up a new stack and one final viv at home now :whip:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Am home and sitting down.

Would like to say a hugh thank you to everyone who was nice enough to come over and say hello, sorry can not remember all the names as was not very well, am pleased to say that i am feeling a lot better today.

We will be at the next Hamm show. We will be updating the website over the next few days.


----------

